
Griffon: a desktop application development platform for the JVM - gjvc
http://griffon-framework.org/
======
vbsteven
This project seems to be abandoned or at least dormant (last tweet from
november 2019) but to anyone looking at cross platform JVM-based desktop apps
check out JavaFX with OpenJFX and a recent JDK version. You can use any JVM
language with it (Java 14, Kotlin, Clojure, Scala etc).

The split from JavaFX inside the JDK to OpenJFX outside of the JDK was a bit
messy so a new project takes some time to setup with Maven or Gradle but aside
from that it's still a nice environment to make desktop apps in.

~~~
brabel
> The split from JavaFX inside the JDK to OpenJFX outside of the JDK was a bit
> messy so a new project takes some time to setup with Maven or Gradle...

That's not necessarily true, you can obtain many JDK distributions that still
include JavaFX.

For example, here's the Azul distributions with JavaFX:
[https://www.azul.com/downloads/zulu-
community/?architecture=...](https://www.azul.com/downloads/zulu-
community/?architecture=x86-64-bit&package=jdk-fx)

BellSoft also has a LibericaFX distribution: [https://bell-
sw.com/pages/supported-configurations/](https://bell-sw.com/pages/supported-
configurations/)

If you want to easily install and switch between these and other standard JDKs
easily from the command line, check out SDKMAN!
([https://sdkman.io/](https://sdkman.io/)). It supports Azul's and BellSoft's
distributions with JavaFX, as well as other distributions from GraalVM,
java.net, Amazon and AdoptOpenJDK.

------
dannyobrien
Is modern Griffon usable with Clojure? There’s ancient talk of it being
supported via a plugin, but that seems to be before a big re-write and I can’t
find mentions of Clojure in the documentation since.

~~~
aalmiray
To my knowledge there have been no official efforts to support Clojure so far.
Griffon 2.x requires the use of specific class types (Controller, Model, View,
etc) plus the use of annotation processors make life easier (although not
strictly required). These could make your Clojure code look less idiomatic and
more Java-ish.

However there was an experimental branch of 2.x with Frege support, which
means Clojure is certainly doable.

------
derkoe
Latest release from May 2018. All builds in Git repo are failing. The project
seems abandoned.

~~~
aalmiray
Latest release is 2.15.1 (stable). Current development (3.x) is still in flux
with big internal changes hence the breakages. I decided to post the changes
to let people know what's coming even if that meant breaking builds from time
to time.

